# British Labradors: Which Kennel?



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone ever purchase a Lab from British Labradors.com in Houlton Wisconsin? What was the outcome?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't think I would ever buy a lab from any other breeder them them.
Bought a lab form them 2 years ago and could not be more pleased with thier operation and my dog.


----------



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Ryan, I appreciate your response.

Jerry


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Tom from Bracken Fen Gundogs is a great trainer/breeder. He spent 4 years in England and beat many at their own game. He's a standup guy that will stand behind his dogs. Only problem for you is that he's in southern MS. www.brackenfen.com

I'm basing my kennel on his lines. I'm in the process of working with him to bring his lines up to the north when I return to WI.

Best of luck...

Mike


----------

